#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  IISER Thiruvananthapuram, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities.

## Nitisha0118

*YEAR OF ESTABLISHMENT :2008

CONNECTIVITY

*Nearest Airport : Trivandrum International Airport, Thiruvananthapuram
Distance from Airport : 11km
Nearest Railway Station : Thiruvananthapuram Central Railway Station
Distance from Railway Station : 12km
*CAMPUS FACILITIES :*
Bank
Library
canteen
Boys Hostel
Girls Hostel
Sports
Hospital


*MODE OF ADMISSION:* Admissions are done through three streams namely KVPY, JEE Advanced and State & Central Board.

*SEAT MATRIX
*Total available seats is 1125 for all IISERs put together.

*CUTOFF RANKS
*Information currently unavailable.

*FEE STRUCTURE

*INSTITUTE FEE
*Particulars*
*Amount*

Tuition Fee
₹7500 (₹0)

Institute Caution Deposit
₹1000

Library Caution Deposit
₹1000

Other Fees
₹2450

*Total*
*₹11950 (₹4450)*




*

HOSTEL FEE

**Particulars*
*Amount*

Hostel Rent
₹1500

Hostel Caution Deposit
₹2000

Mess Caution Deposit
₹2500

Mess Charges
₹10600

*Total*
*₹16600*








  Similar Threads: NIT Karnataka , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Mizoram , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Bhopal, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IISER Pune, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities. IIT Kharagpur, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities.

----------

